# Not Sure What Happened in This Conversation



## wingchun100 (Jan 25, 2017)

I had a conversation here, but then I decided to edit the post because you can't just flat out delete them unless you are an admin. Guess it's time to go back to the posts about lineage wars. lol


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't think you're going to like the answer to your questions, Steve.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 25, 2017)

I didn't ask a question...just shared a story that had a beginning, middle, and end.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 25, 2017)

You should not be too serious about online discussion. Sometime someone may say:

- You don't know your art very well.
- You will need to meet someone who can explain this to you.
- ...

You then find out the person who said this only had MA training less than 5 years.

In online discussion, an elementary school kid can tell a 50 years old grown up that the former knows more than the latter.

My friend always asked me, "Why do you spend time in online discussion? What can you do if someone says something bad about you?" The answer is, "You can do nothing."


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> I didn't ask a question...just shared a story that had a beginning, middle, and end.


You shared an anecdote and then (explicitly or implicitly) asked the question, "what happened and why?"    The thread is entitled, "Not sure what happened in this conversation."  I mean, dude.  Come on.   What's a guy supposed to think the thread is about, if not to discuss what happened in the conversation and why it happened?

But I'm glad I didn't share my opinion.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 25, 2017)

This is a strange thread.


----------



## KPM (Jan 25, 2017)

Tames D said:


> This is a strange thread.



I think you and I must have missed whatever conversation Steve is talking about in the OP because the edited it and got rid of it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 27, 2017)

KPM said:


> I think you and I must have missed whatever conversation Steve is talking about in the OP because the edited it and got rid of it.


 
That would be it! As Bruce Lee taught, "Reject what is useless." So I rejected the idea of my own thread. LOL


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 27, 2017)

Steve said:


> You shared an anecdote and then (explicitly or implicitly) asked the question, "what happened and why?"    The thread is entitled, "Not sure what happened in this conversation."  I mean, dude.  Come on.   What's a guy supposed to think the thread is about, if not to discuss what happened in the conversation and why it happened?
> 
> But I'm glad I didn't share my opinion.


 
Right, but any opinion you would have about me would be based on even less information than THIS guy had about me. Therefore I realized the futility of the thread.


----------



## Steve (Jan 27, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Right, but any opinion you would have about me would be based on even less information than THIS guy had about me. Therefore I realized the futility of the thread.


how many times are you going to bump this discussion that you say you're not interested in continuing?   Your words and your actions are incongruous.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 27, 2017)

I have new wrestling shoes. So no more matty toe for me.


----------



## Buka (Jan 27, 2017)

I am so easily, and often, confused.

Not a bad way to be, actually.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 27, 2017)

These have been working for me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 27, 2017)

Steve said:


> how many times are you going to bump this discussion that you say you're not interested in continuing?   Your words and your actions are incongruous.



Not really, because I am no longer replying to anything about the original discussion. I never said I lost interest in what followed. LOL


----------



## Tames D (Jan 30, 2017)

Just thought I'd bump this thread


----------



## KPM (Jan 30, 2017)

Its like an episode of Seinfeld!


----------



## mograph (Jan 30, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


>


For aerating opponents.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2017)

mograph said:


> For aerating opponents.



I prefer to call it Dethatching


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 30, 2017)

Tames D said:


> These have been working for me.
> View attachment 20358


Unfortunately those aren't allowed in competition because the sheer sharky coolness factor would give the person wearing them an unfair advantage. Definitely useful for the streetz, though.


----------



## marques (Jan 30, 2017)

Tony was the last one posting on this thread so I though it was becoming informative or useful.
But it is not, actually.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 30, 2017)

marques said:


> Tony was the last one posting on this thread so I though it was becoming informative or useful.
> But it is not, actually.



Here you go.  We have changed our single leg entry to be the same as the double leg( Just a change in the head position ) A bit simpler to learn a bit harder to read.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 12, 2017)

Steve said:


> how many times are you going to bump this discussion that you say you're not interested in continuing?   Your words and your actions are incongruous.


Time to bump this thread again...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 12, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Here you go.  We have changed our single leg entry to be the same as the double leg( Just a change in the head position ) A bit simpler to learn a bit harder to read.


I missed this. I'd actually like to see the version of single-leg and double-leg you're using. Can you point to a video of either or both? I teach a pretty rudimentary single-leg for defending from the ground (kneeling start), but haven't included a double-leg. If I had one entry for both, I might change my mind.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 12, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I missed this. I'd actually like to see the version of single-leg and double-leg you're using. Can you point to a video of either or both? I teach a pretty rudimentary single-leg for defending from the ground (kneeling start), but haven't included a double-leg. If I had one entry for both, I might change my mind.



I will see what i can do.  I will drop it on that other thread.  You need the single if you are doing the double anyway because they are part of a combination.


----------



## wingerjim (Feb 15, 2017)

Tames D said:


> This is a strange thread.


Very strange indeed....not sure why I am here lol


----------

